# Diebstahl & Sachbeschädigung



## Thraslon (21. März 2009)

So nunmal zu meinem Problem...


Ich war gestern mit nem Kumpel unterwegs und wir hatten auch schon einiges intus. Wir haben 2 Freunde noch nach Hause gebracht und dann auf dem Rückweg 6(ich 3, mein Kumpel auch 3) Mercedessterne abgerissen und mitgenommen. Nun leider sind wir auf dem Rückweg an einer Polizeistation vorbeigekommen und es kam wie es kommen musste, die Polizei hat uns aufgehalten, da an einem Auto in der Straße ein Mercedesstern entwendet wurde. Nachdem wir durchsucht wurden, und die 6 Mercedessterne gefunden wurden kamen wir auf die Wache, es war ungefähr 1:00-3:00 Nachts. 

Nun zu meiner Frage, welche Strafe erwartet meinen Kumpel und mich? Wir sind beide 16 Jahre alt, ich hatte 1,41% Alkohol im Blut, mein Kumpel 0,87% und wir sind beide noch nie bei der Polizei aufgefallen.

Und nochmal nebenbei gesagt, dass sowas echt dumm ist und ich mir damit selbst auch nicht helfe weiß ich auch. Ich will hier keine Moralpredigten anhören denn den Teil hat meine Mutter bereits übernommen...

Grüße


----------



## iggeblackmoore (21. März 2009)

Also da kommt noch Alkoholmissbrauch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sprich ihr müsst zum Jugendamt.
Dann kriegt ihr die Anzeigen, von wahrscheinlich jedem Besitzer und müsst die Reperaturen bezahlen.
Aber ich denke, ihr kriegt eine milderung vom Staat, also quasi das Bußgeld wird weniger hoch ausfallen, wegen sachbeschädigung, da ihr etwas intus hattet.

Aber Mercedesssterne abreißen find ich scheiße. 
Wenn ich einen Mercedess hätte und ich sehe, dass da 2 kleien spacken vorbei laufen und den kaputt machen, kriegen die erstmal was mit dem Basi über.

achja und ich wollte noch sagen, dass ihr wirklich total dumm seid, wenn ihr an einer Polizeiwache vorbeilauft.....Ich glaub sowas blödes hab ich noch nie gehört.... xD

*
Geschieht euch recht*
Dummheit muss bestraft werden


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Sorry mich hats grad vom Stuhl gehauen ^^ 


Was dich erwartet ..wirst zusätzlich zu dem oben beschriebenen noch vorgemerkt und Aktenkundig gemacht ^^


----------



## Konov (21. März 2009)

Das Erste was mir zu dem Thread eingefallen is, ist dass man vielleicht eine Website basteln sollte, die die Unterschiede von *Hacken *und *Haken *erklärt. Sowas wie seitseid.de oder so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hacke dich in Stücke.
Ich setze einen Haken auf dem Prüfungsbogen.

Just my 2 cents ^^

@Topic
Denke mit ner Anzeige wirst du rechnen können. Aber sonst wird die Strafe nicht all zu hoch sein, nen Mercedesstern abreißen ist ja auch kein riesen Drama.


----------



## dalai (21. März 2009)

Schlimmstenfalls wird es in Vorstrafregister aufgenommen und müsst ihr ausserdem eine Busse zahlen. 

es geht übrigens noch dümmer: Mercedessterne von Polizeiauto klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Dachte auch zuerst er hätte nen PC gehackt als ich den Themenuntertitel gelesen habe ...aber naja ... bin ja nid dumm klar das es nurn Rechtschreibfehler ist.


Wobei mich das Thema Jugendstrafe bei Hacken eines pc's mehr interessiert hätte ^^


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Also da kommt noch Alkoholmissbrauch dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso Missbrauch? Sie sind 16, da darf man nicht-Weinbrandhaltiges alkoholisches  trinken und kaufen.
Also ist der Delikt Sachbeschädigung und Diebstahl, würde ich sagen.
Ich würde auf Sozialstunden und eine eventuelle Geldstrafe tippen, das ist meistens so bei Jugendstrafen.
Ich denke aber nicht dass es sehr viel sein wird (kann man die Sterne nicht wieder hinmachen? Die sind doch nur gesteckt, oder?), viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. März 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> *
> Geschieht euch recht*
> Dummheit muss bestraft werden



'nuff said


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

Thraslon schrieb:


> *Wir haben Mercedessterne abgerissen und mitgenommen. Nun leider sind wir auf dem Rückweg an einer Polizeistation vorbeigekommen*



EPIC THREAD ^^ 

ich bin schonma mit einigem intus heimgekommen, aber auf so ne blöde idee wär nichma ich gekommen xDD

lg


----------



## Lillyan (21. März 2009)

Ich denke auch: Sozialstunden, Reparatur bezahlen, eventuell Jugendamt (um die Uhrzeit betrunken Mist bauen in dem Alter kann schon ein Gespräch mit dem Jugendamt einbringen...). Alles weitere wirst du in den nächsten Wochen sehen.

Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich, dass ihr was draus gelernt habt und den Alkohol bei Seite laßt, wenn ihr euch danach so wenig unter Kontrolle habt.


----------



## Rabaz (21. März 2009)

Thraslon schrieb:


> So nunmal zu meinem Problem...
> 
> 
> ...Nun zu meiner Frage, welche Strafe erwartet meinen Kumpel und mich? ..



Die Pfoten abhacken, hoffe ich.


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Die Pfoten abhacken, hoffe ich.




Wow absolut qualifiziert diese antwort ... not!


----------



## dalai (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich bin schonma mit einigem intus heimgekommen, aber auf so ne blöde idee wär nichma ich gekommen xDD



Abkürzung über die Autobahn oder übers Gleis nehmen ist auch so schlau, endet nur manchmal tödlich...


Bei mercedes-stern klauen gehen die strafen eigentlich noch, wenn man die Dinger noch hat und die Besitzer tolerant sind. Kannst hoffen das die Autobesitzer keine Stereotyp-Mercedes-Spiesser sind, die nur ihr Auto lieben



Rabaz schrieb:


> Die Pfoten abhacken, hoffe ich.


Natürlich danach noch steinigen, um diese Tradition nicht zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War jedoch früher echt die Bestrafung bei Diebstahl, beim ersten ma eine Hand, dann die 2 Hand, und ein drittes Mal passiert es eh nicht, denn ohne Hände kein Diebstahl.


----------



## neo1986 (21. März 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Die Pfoten abhacken, hoffe ich.


Das hoffe ich auch. Hand ab da kann man nie wider was klauen.


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2009)

Am besten führen wir auch die Todesstrafe wieder ein, hm? *ironie off*


----------



## Tabuno (21. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Am besten führen wir auch die Todesstrafe wieder ein, hm? *ironie off*


Ne, dass mit der Hand abhacken ist schon ok...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. März 2009)

> Kannst hoffen das die Autobesitzer keine Stereotyp-Mercedes-Spiesser sind, die nur ihr Auto lieben



Was hat denn das mit Spieser zu tun? Ein Auto ist nicht billig, die meisten Leute müssen lange arbeiten um sich ein halbwegs vernünftiges Auto leisten zu können. Ist es da wirklich zuviel verlangt ein wenig Respekt vor dem Eigentum anderer zu haben? Ich denke nicht, dass man mit einem betrunkenem Jugendlichen da viel Mitleid haben muss.


----------



## neo1986 (21. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo man muss ihnene Dieb in die haare rasieren.


----------



## Duni (21. März 2009)

OWNED triffts sehr. xD


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Sorry mich hats grad vom Stuhl gehauen ^^
> 
> 
> Was dich erwartet ..wirst zusätzlich zu dem oben beschriebenen noch vorgemerkt und Aktenkundig gemacht ^^


jap mich auch lange nicht so gelacht

ok aber sehts positiv ihr werdet nie wieder auf solch eine Dummheit kommen XD

edit2: ich entferne mal lieber alle meine schandtaten und ich hoffe lilly entfernt das zitat auch aus ihrem post dann sind hoffentlich wieder alle glücklich in ihrer heilen welt -.-


----------



## Lillyan (21. März 2009)

[Zitat entfernt]

Also, wenn dies hier nun auch "Wir prahlen alle mal mit unseren Straftaten"-Thread wird werde ich ihn schließen. Bleibt beim Thema.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

Zitat und Post entfernt 

*ein liedchen pfeiff*


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2009)

schon der 2te fail den ich inerhalb 2 minuten sehe


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

ihr tut ja gerade so als ob ich mich damit wie n held präsentiere -.-

edit: ich entferne mal lieber alle meine schandtaten und ich hoffe lilly entfernt das zitat auch aus ihrem post dann sind hoffentlich wieder alle glücklich in ihrer heilen welt -.-


----------



## dalai (21. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ist es da wirklich zuviel verlangt ein wenig Respekt vor dem Eigentum anderer zu haben? Ich denke nicht, dass man mit einem betrunkenem Jugendlichen da viel Mitleid haben muss.



Logisch will man nicht, dass sein eigenes Auto nicht beschädigt wird. Aber wenn ich der Autobesitzer wäre würde ich nur Schadenersatz wollen und nicht noch das sie irgendwie Sozialarbeit oder sonstiges leisten müssen.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

ihr seid noch beide 16 also wirds vermutlich auf Sozialstunden rauslaufen


----------



## Lillyan (21. März 2009)

Ich finde es nicht schlimm, wenn sie ein wenig arbeiten müssen als Strafe. Immerhin müssen die Leute die sich die Autos kaufen auch hart arbeiten um sich diese leisten zu können. Vielleicht lernen sie dadurch ein wenig Respekt vor dem Eigentum anderer, wenn sie merken, dass einem das nicht in den Schoss fällt. Und 5 Sozialstunden (ich denke viel mehr wird das nicht werden) schaden eigentlich niemandem.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht schlimm, wenn sie ein wenig arbeiten müssen als Strafe. Immerhin müssen die Leute die sich die Autos kaufen auch hart arbeiten um sich diese leisten zu können. Vielleicht lernen sie dadurch ein wenig Respekt vor dem Eigentum anderer, wenn sie merken, dass einem das nicht in den Schoss fällt. Und 5 Sozialstunden (ich denke viel mehr wird das nicht werden) schaden eigentlich niemandem.


klingt komisch aber ich muss Lilly zustimmen trotzdem würd ich es auch noch gut finden wenn sie zumindestens einen Teil der Reperaturkosten tragn müssten das sie lernen wie schnell Geld weg sein kann und wie langsam man sihc Geld zusammensparen muss


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

LOD ..wenn du nid magst das man darauf kommt was du angestellt hast solltest du aus deinem Post  "7 Posts über meinem" das Zittat rausstreichen oder ändern ^^


----------



## Francis MacBeth (21. März 2009)

Vorweck, ich fahr keinen Benz aber ich hab so einen scheiß auch einmal gemacht, nicht das mcih das irgenwie mit Stolz erfüllt aber den Stern bekommt man nicht wieder an das Auto montiert, die sind nicht einfach aufgesteckt, wenn man den abbricht, was nunmal auch sehr leicht geht, dann bricht der in der Regel direkt unterhalb des Ringes ab. Da muß ein komplett neuer Stern her. Es kostet sicherlich nicht die Welt und die aktuellen Preise kenne ich nicht aber ende der schziger Jahre lag so ein Stern bei ca. 150 DM, dazu kommen natürlich noch die Kosten in der Werkstatt. Bei sechs Stück kann es schon vierstellig werden.
Da es nicht der benz fahrende Spießer sein muß, um bei Sachbeschädigung wirklich sauer zu werden, gehe ich mal davon aus, daß Ihr das blechen werden müsst. Vielleicht übernimmt sowas die Haftpflicht aber das glaub ich eher weniger.

Aber es ist schön, daß ihr erwischt wurdet, denn so bleiben die richtigen auf den Schaden sitzen und es ist noch viel schöner, wenn ihr es eingesehen habt, daß das scheiße war. Tröstet Euch, mein Bruder hat einen Sachschaden von insgesammt 50000 DM mit seiner Sprayerei verursacht.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Aber es ist schön, daß ihr erwischt wurdet, denn so bleiben die richtigen auf den Schaden sitzen und es ist noch viel schöner, wenn ihr es eingesehen habt, daß das scheiße war. Tröstet Euch, mein Bruder hat einen Sachschaden von insgesammt 50000 DM mit seiner Sprayerei verursacht.


ok der tut mir leid, sterne über sowas lacht man vll mal später aber das ist heftig!


----------



## Francis MacBeth (21. März 2009)

Ja, das sollte man auch nicht ganz vergessen.
Ich lache in meinem Fall nicht drüber aber ich bezweifel, daß man aus der Pubertät rauskommt ohne irgendwelche Scheiße gebaut zu haben.


----------



## darkalexa (21. März 2009)

Zitat: iggeblackmoore
Aber Mercedesssterne abreißen find ich scheiße. 
Wenn ich einen Mercedess hätte und ich sehe, dass da 2 kleien spacken vorbei laufen und den kaputt machen, kriegen die erstmal was mit dem Basi über.

aufregen über abgerissene sterne, aber jemanden mit nem baseballschläger umhauen wollen.....
wer da wohl der dümmere von beiden ist?!  

Zitat: Syane
Dachte auch zuerst er hätte nen PC gehackt als ich den Themenuntertitel gelesen habe ...aber naja ... bin ja nid dumm klar das es nurn Rechtschreibfehler ist.

fehlende satzzeichen sind übrigens auch rechtschreibfehler! also erst mal an die eigene nase fassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (21. März 2009)

Ich glaube ausser Spam kommt hier nichts mehr und ihr habt ja schon Antworten die euch ungefähr zeigen was euch noch blüht.

Wenn ihr ernsthafte Beratung wollt, dann solltet ihr zu eine Juristen gehen.


----------

